# sepia (pics)



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The other day somebody asked about sepia. I can't remember if it was here or elsewhere, but here are some pictures of mice who are a/a cch/c, which is the closest thing I have to sepia. This isn't what most people call sepia (chinchillated black, AKA a/a cch/cch), but rather chinchillated black carrying albino/PEW (a/a cch/c).




























The USD $5 note and Maxey are for color reference. They look slightly different against each prop, but you get the idea hopefully.

These mice are sisters and came to be when I was trying to "resurrect" White-bellied chinchilla from a single mouse who carried black and PEW and had only a PEW for an outcross. They have their faults, so they may not be bred from. I'm still deciding. They're not quite old enough yet anyway. In the second picture, if you look carefully, you can see a molt line running straight down the side of one of the mice!

I welcome any pictures of "true" chinchillated black. Do any clubs have sepia standardized? To me it looks like a really "dirty" color, reminiscent of a piece of old tin. If you think of a good example of a black fox, the top color is what it _should_ look like, I think...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Odd looking, almost like a very off shade blue.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, they're pretty ugly (and pretty variable).


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They are very bad chocolates! LOL

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I have one of these, he's my satin abyssinian stud. I thought at first he was a (poor) chocolate fox but after mating him to my ivory, argente and agouti abyssinian does I now know his genotype to be at/at c/c(ch) Dd Pp rst/rst sa/sa. The satin has made the brown quite warm and rich, but his non-satin sepia offspring were an ugly, muddy colour. Here he is anyway:


















Sarah xxx

Edited to correct picture code


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Very interesting, Sarah!

It's funny to me that you used the word "muddy" to describe them because a friend of mine had joked with me that I should try to standardize this color as "mud." :lol:

Another odd quirk to these mice is that their ears are lopsided. The left ear is almost always a little smaller than the right. Total weirdos (like the guy who breed them).


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They are odd looking, but I do like the color in a weird way,lol


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> They are very bad chocolates! LOL
> 
> W xx


They may be bad chocolates, but chinchilate them and you will have creams with a colour to die for.- GET SHOT OF THE SEPIA INFLUENCE IN THE STRAIN,BEFORE YOU CHINCHILATE. (I wont let too many secrets out all at once ). The cordovan chocolate will respond to selection for size and type in such a rapid fashion that you will not believe what you are seeing. I have photographs of chams and creams I made from these 11" long. If you go down this route, make sure that you keep the underfur/belly fur thick,. Dont use any PEWS from this strain to found a line of pews,as they will not be albino and you will struggle for ever. (of course, everyone else may be showing pews that are not true albino-best colour wins. -then someone comes up with a super china white!)
Dont think of selecting these poor chocs up to chocolate standard. You will not live long enough.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here are some sepia pics from another owner:

ae/ae cch/cch


































Quote from owner: 
"These "Sepia" mice have the genotype ae/ae cch/cch. A true "Sepia" mouse appears to be a black mouse that has been "sun-bleached" and has formed a red tinge to the coat. Its not an accepted standard anywhere that I know of, but I am currently using the ones I purchased to work on other projects, such as, Black Fox (where the Extreme Non-Agouti gene will help deepen the black top and remove cream mistakes on the belly). The mice photographed were purchased recently because chinchilla was needed for several projects, and these were the only mice with the gene I was able to bring home. They are young, at best, and need a great deal of work on overall type and size, but, rest assured, are being paired with complimentary mates to improve upon their faults"


----------

